# senior maltese mix in Sacrmento SPCA



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

***SENIOR NEEDS 501(c)(3) RESCUE COMMITMENT BY 7/9 AT 6PM from the Sacramento SPCA***

"Pebbles" ID #A14778587 7yr old neutered male Maltese mix.
This was posted on my face book. I went to there sight and didn't see him listed. I don't know if he was pulled or pts. Is anyone in Cali. that can check about him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They don't put all their adoptable dogs on their website. And if he is "rescue only," he definitely would not appear on their website. Do you know why he needs to be rescued?


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

RESCUE COMMITMENT BY 7/9 AT 6PM from the Sacramento SPCA*
I dont know what the above means. He doesn't seem to be that old. Only 7. I was wondering if any one knows what it means? Like I said it was posted on my facebook.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Whoever put him on facebook should tell you why he needs rescue. I know it pulls at our heartstrings, but they should really tell you the whole story. 

I'm going to send you a private message.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe it's rescue only for behavioural issues? Many rescues will rehabilitate then behaviourally before releasing them for adoption...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

According to an email list I'm on, the SPCA says it's health reasons--he came in as a stray, but his owners said he had started having a lot of seizures 6 months ago and their vet ran tests and didn't find anything. His owners wanted him humanely euthanized, but I'm guessing that instead they surrendered him to the shelter. I don't know how long he has been there, but the message from the shelter said they hadn't seen any seizures since he was there. He's also overweight. I don't know if the owners started any anti-seizure medications.

I'm hoping an all-breed rescue in this area can take him. I don't know of any open foster spaces for Maltese rescues in this area, as I am taking care of one plus my own medically challenged dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's sad. Bitsy and Rylee were on their way to a shelter to be euthanized, they had really bad rotted teeth and hadn't been vetted in a long time plus house breaking issues because they hadn't been worked with,just stuck in a barn...

I've had them almost three years and after some expensive vetting, they're healthy as horses... Only reason they were going to euthanize...it was cheaper than vetting! Actually it was cheaper than feeding....
Sad.
I would have missed so much if someone hadn't called me to take them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> that's sad. Bitsy and rylee were on their way to a shelter to be euthanized, they had really bad rotted teeth and hadn't been vetted in a long time plus house breaking issues because they hadn't been worked with,just stuck in a barn...
> 
> I've had them almost three years and after some expensive vetting, they're healthy as horses... Only reason they were going to euthanize...it was cheaper than vetting! Actually it was cheaper than feeding....
> Sad.
> I would have missed so much if someone hadn't called me to take them.


bless you michelle!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh the poor baby! I hope a rescue comes along to take this poor girl. It is all so heartbreaking. :smcry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He is a neutered male, but otherwise, I agree!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> He is a neutered male, but otherwise, I agree!


Ops! I saw the name Pebbles and assumed it was a girl. :blush: The poor sweet boy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A good update: 

I've learned that a well established Northern California rescue group named Scooter's Pals has committed to take him, and the SSPCA is going to do bloodwork and pass on the results and all his records to the rescue group and its vet. Fingers crossed that it goes well for him.  

It sure sounded like the SSPCA feel at this point that he will be adoptable.  

I'll post more as I hear more.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> A good update:
> 
> I've learned that a well established Northern California rescue group named Scooter's Pals has committed to take him, and the SSPCA is going to do bloodwork and pass on the results and all his records to the rescue group and its vet. Fingers crossed that it goes well for him.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful!! I will keep my fingers crossed!! Thanks for the update Margaret!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, I just found a video of him on another website! :wub: Awfully cute. I can see why they so much want to give him a chance. (And by the way, at the end the woman calls him a "good girl," too. :biggrin: )

"Pebbles" A14778587- YouTube


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, dang, maybe this isn't going so well after all. There's an ad on craigslist that they (the rescue group) need a foster for him (and some other dogs) to prevent euthanasia by tomorrow! NEED FOSTERS NOW


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats a very bad thing to do, to committ to taking him and not have a foster. Other Rescues then think he is safe and dont work on getting him out. Once a rescue backs out ,that puts a death warrant on the dog. I hope they get it together and get him out.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is just awful!! The rescue should know to have things in order or be prepared for on of the rescuers to take him on until a foster can be found. This poor boy!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I sure can't defend what they seem to be doing.  I'm hoping it is just misguided scare tactics and that they have a backup plan if they don't round up more fosters immediately.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> I sure can't defend what they seem to be doing.  I'm hoping it is just misguided scare tactics and that they have a backup plan if they don't round up more fosters immediately.



I hope they aren't using scare tactics to get fosters. Some one at our shelter put "will be euthanized tomorrow" on pictures posted of adoptable dogs from our shelter and now they won't allow pictures to be posted now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Arrrgggghhh, now the linked craiglist post "has been removed by its author."


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder what is going on!?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh good grief....what on earth?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wrote the SSPCA to ask what was happening, and that if that group had backed out, could they give Pebbles some more time so that someone else might possibly come forward. It's a stressful situation, isn't it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Let us know what they say Margaret. Poor boy! I just can't believe this rescue!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mss said:


> According to an email list I'm on, the SPCA says it's health reasons--he came in as a stray, but his owners said he had started having a lot of seizures 6 months ago and their vet ran tests and didn't find anything. His owners wanted him humanely euthanized, but I'm guessing that instead they surrendered him to the shelter. I don't know how long he has been there, but the message from the shelter said they hadn't seen any seizures since he was there. He's also overweight. I don't know if the owners started any anti-seizure medications.
> 
> I'm hoping an all-breed rescue in this area can take him. I don't know of any open foster spaces for Maltese rescues in this area, as I am taking care of one plus my own medically challenged dogs.


This makes me SICK!! My Bianca had seizures. Oh yes, she had them in the shelter alone. How would these clowns know? Idiots. 

Rescue made sure Bianca did not die in the shelter. Pheno took care of her seizures, and she passed several months later on her own terms. But left this world knowing love, comfort, a full belly, and a warm bed to sleep in. Oh, and seizure free. Pheno cost me $30 a month. She took it twice a day. Wow, what a pain in the ass, huh? 

The cause of seizures is hard to pinpoint, but can be controled through meds. What kind of owner would dump their dog at a shelter?

I would take this guy in a heartbeat. So sorry I am so far away, and not sure of what they have done with him. If you find out, I have many friends in No Cal who would take him until I arrive.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The contact person from the SPCA emailed me back and wrote that she didn't know what the craigslist ad said, but that Pebbles had rescue through that organization and he was going to be picked up this week. 

I could email her back and say I know someone who would take Pebbles if that rescue group doesn't come through. 

As far as I know, the SPCA has a good, separate medical area with veterinary staff and is well run. The county shelter up here has had a lot of problems (big, new building, no money for staff), and the SPCA has helped and has helped other public shelters in northern and southern California. But I don't know whether they have people in the medical area overnight who would know if he was having seizures after regular business hours. 

I've had two dogs with epilepsy. One lived to be 17, and the epilepsy didn't have anything to do with the death of either one of them. My experience with my two is part of the reason I feel so bad about not personally being able to help Pebbles.

Anyway, I'll definitely keep trying to find out what is happening with the little guy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Margaret!! I sure hope someone pulls him. Keep us posted on whatever you find out.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I went to the website again and I still don't see him on here. I also there is a female maltese mix on there websight. They say she is 1 year. They have her listed as Puffy. She looks pretty matted and dirty.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The shelter contact person thanked me and said that the rescue is picking Pebbles up today. She said she would contact me if that doesn't work out.

Fran, Pebbles is described as available to a rescue only and so wouldn't be on their adoptable pages.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Boy, I am glad the rescue is coming through!! Thank you so much Margaret!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I got an emaii from a SSPCA staffer who said that she delivered Pebbles to the rescue last night.  

I hope things go well for him from here on.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for Pebbles!!! I'm glad he is out of the shelter and I sure hope the rescue finds him a wonderful home!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Margaret, thanks for following up on this and letting us know he is now safe. So glad that Rescue came through.


----------

